# Heart Worms



## Tim the Hammer (Jul 11, 2010)

What is the correct dosage of ivomec do you use as a heart wormer for dogs.


----------



## crbrumbelow (Jul 11, 2010)

.1 cc per 10 pounds.  NOTICE that is  ONE TENTH OF A CC.


----------



## HALOJmpr (Jul 11, 2010)

crbrumbelow said:


> .1 cc per 10 pounds.  NOTICE that is  ONE TENTH OF A CC.



x2  1 cc per 100lbs of body weight!  Have the dog heart worm tested before starting the treatment if you have not had them on heartguard.


----------



## ArmyTaco (Jul 11, 2010)

Make sure you dont give it to a breed of collie.


----------



## plottman25 (Jul 19, 2010)

ArmyTaco said:


> Make sure you dont give it to a breed of collie.



Just curiouse. What will it do?


----------



## sogafishin (Jul 19, 2010)

Always bed rumored that giving Ivomec to sharp snout dogs like Collies and Sheppards will kill them.


----------



## lee hanson (Jul 19, 2010)

Tim the Hammer said:


> What is the correct dosage of ivomec do you use as a heart wormer for dogs.



there somthing better then that. tommy at southern pride has  some worm   pills that you give once a month and it treats for every worm possable  and its cheap  it come in two pills a 25 lbs $1.50 each and a 50 lbs $3.00 

Cell: 912-293-5371 prefered contact # 
Home: 912-526-5370


----------



## Tim1980 (Jul 19, 2010)

yes be very careful, and give the correct dosage.  too much can cause siezures and other health problems.


----------



## K9SAR (Jul 20, 2010)

plottman25 said:


> Just curiouse. What will it do?



Some Collies have a drug sensitivity to Ivermectin and Loperomide(Immodium.)  The chemistry basis is that certain Collies have a protein which allows the drug to enter the central nervous system (in layman's terms.) 

Basically the issue can be found in almost every herding breed, but more specifically Collies, OES, Australian Shepherds and some German Shepherds.  

http://www.mwcr.org/be_aware.htm


----------



## plottman25 (Jul 26, 2010)

lee hanson said:


> there somthing better then that. tommy at southern pride has  some worm   pills that you give once a month and it treats for every worm possable  and its cheap  it come in two pills a 25 lbs $1.50 each and a 50 lbs $3.00
> 
> Cell: 912-293-5371 prefered contact #
> Home: 912-526-5370



The feed store told me you cant buy anything "over the counter" for dogs that treat for heartworms. SHe said the only thing they were allowed to carry that would treat it was the ivomec. Everything else had to be prescribed by a vet bc if you give anything like that to a dog that had heart worms it would kill the dog.


----------



## TRKbeagles (Jul 26, 2010)

lee hanson said:


> there somthing better then that. tommy at southern pride has  some worm   pills that you give once a month and it treats for every worm possable  and its cheap  it come in two pills a 25 lbs $1.50 each and a 50 lbs $3.00
> 
> Cell: 912-293-5371 prefered contact #
> Home: 912-526-5370



would like to know what the name of that pill is.vet told me not to use straight ivemec. that it was not backed by the company for heartworm treatment in dogs, would not prevent hook & whipworms, and it could cause serious heath conditions.interceptor(vet perscription only) was recomended for my dogs because it prevents all worms and the company stands behind it, but it is kind of pricy.


----------



## lee hanson (Jul 27, 2010)

adam blackwell said:


> would like to know what the name of that pill is.vet told me not to use straight ivemec. that it was not backed by the company for heartworm treatment in dogs, would not prevent hook & whipworms, and it could cause serious heath conditions.interceptor(vet perscription only) was recomended for my dogs because it prevents all worms and the company stands behind it, but it is kind of pricy.



just call Tommy or Amy at that number i posted he is a grate guy....and it is vet approved


----------



## lee hanson (Jul 27, 2010)

plottman25 said:


> The feed store told me you cant buy anything "over the counter" for dogs that treat for heartworms. SHe said the only thing they were allowed to carry that would treat it was the ivomec. Everything else had to be prescribed by a vet bc if you give anything like that to a dog that had heart worms it would kill the dog.



even what the vet gives  you can kill your dog if it has heart worms.they tell you that before treating a dog that tested postive.....tommy can tell you more about the pills ust give a him a call


----------



## SouthernBeagles (Jul 27, 2010)

> vet told me not to use straight ivemec. that it was not backed by the company for heartworm treatment in dogs, would not prevent hook & whipworms, and it could cause serious heath conditions.interceptor(vet perscription only) was recomended for my dogs because it prevents all worms and the company stands behind it, but it is kind of pricy



Ivomec in the 1/10 cc will prevent heartworm. My vet is the one that told me to use it, LOL. 
It is TRUE that it can kill a dog that already has heartworm and is also true that Collie breeds can't take it. A simple heartworm test at the vet may be in order before you start using it. A lot of the heartworm meds carried by the vet use ivomec as the active ingredient. Good thing my vet is a beagle man and not just in it for the money.

He also turned me on the safeguard horse wormer (fenbendazol)which will take care of hooks, rounds and whips. My dogs get each med once a month about two weeks a part.

Considering I have serveral dogs, My break down cost each month for de-worming would be about $1.50 a dog. A bottle of ivomec runs around $45.00 and will last for years. A tube of safeguard cost about $7.00 and will treat several dogs or one dog several times.

I have been using this method for ehhh about 15 years or so and have never had a dog test positive for any of the common worms nor have I had any side effects in the hounds from using these drugs. They have been on it all of their lives. Right now, my oldest dog that has been on these meds is 14 and has been on it all of his life.

What exactly does "Stand behind" mean? Does it mean replace your dog if it dies from heart worms? Or pay your vet bills? I am just asking......because it sounds like a Vet sales pitch. I would ask what kind of profit he makes off of it.


----------



## lee hanson (Jul 27, 2010)

SouthernBeagles said:


> Ivomec in the 1/10 cc will prevent heartworm. My vet is the one that told me to use it, LOL.
> It is TRUE that it can kill a dog that already has heartworm and is also true that Collie breeds can't take it. A simple heartworm test at the vet may be in order before you start using it. A lot of the heartworm meds carried by the vet use ivomec as the active ingredient. Good thing my vet is a beagle man and not just in it for the money.
> 
> He also turned me on the safeguard horse wormer (fenbendazol)which will take care of hooks, rounds and whips. My dogs get each med once a month about two weeks a part.
> ...



we used it for years.but now we use the pills  from tommy at southern pride pit bulls


----------



## TRKbeagles (Jul 27, 2010)

SouthernBeagles said:


> Ivomec in the 1/10 cc will prevent heartworm. My vet is the one that told me to use it, LOL.
> It is TRUE that it can kill a dog that already has heartworm and is also true that Collie breeds can't take it. A simple heartworm test at the vet may be in order before you start using it. A lot of the heartworm meds carried by the vet use ivomec as the active ingredient. Good thing my vet is a beagle man and not just in it for the money.
> 
> He also turned me on the safeguard horse wormer (fenbendazol)which will take care of hooks, rounds and whips. My dogs get each med once a month about two weeks a part.
> ...



staight ivemec is what everyone that raises beagles told me to use and that is what i'm using mix with vitamins that was given to a friend of mine by his vet and everytime i go to my vet they jump all over me about using it. what i stated before is what they tell me everytime. from what they said, "stand behind" means that the company that makes interceptor will pay for all the vet bills and treatment if a dog contracts heartworms while on it.


----------



## SouthernBeagles (Jul 27, 2010)

Well....I know some that put the ivomec on bread and feed it to the dogs. I know others that mix it with juice or milk and squirt it in the mouth. I personally inject it undiluted under the skin...

I use a few different vets depending on the nature of the visit and I always tell them what i use for worm prevention and have NEVER had one jump on me (let alone question me) for using it. I would call a few random Vets and see if you get the same lecture if I were you. Make sure you call a couple of Country Vets as well as City Vets. You really didn't say what breed of dog you have..and like stated before a Collie breed can't take Ivomec. I just think you are getting the run around is all unless your breed has issues with Ivomec.


----------



## TRKbeagles (Jul 27, 2010)

SouthernBeagles said:


> Well....I know some that put the ivomec on bread and feed it to the dogs. I know others that mix it with juice or milk and squirt it in the mouth. I personally inject it undiluted under the skin...
> 
> I use a few different vets depending on the nature of the visit and I always tell them what i use for worm prevention and have NEVER had one jump on me (let alone question me) for using it. I would call a few random Vets and see if you get the same lecture if I were you. Make sure you call a couple of Country Vets as well as City Vets. You really didn't say what breed of dog you have..and like stated before a Collie breed can't take Ivomec. I just think you are getting the run around is all unless your breed has issues with Ivomec.



i have beagles.they have been tested for heartworms and are free & clear of them. i guess i should have said they said not to use it orally(that is what was not recomended by the company because alot of dogs spit it out and dont get enough in),but did say that the only way that it should be given is by injection and a dosage high enough to control hooks & whips could cause kidney & liver damage. so they recomended interceptor, but its pricy. thats why i went against them & got the ivomec from my friend. most all the other vets in the area i believe use ivomec. the info that i have gotten from all my beagle huntin friends & and on this thread has been helpful.thats why i posted my experience on here to see if else out there has had a similair experience or had more input. just feel like i owe my dogs the best health care.


----------



## SouthernBeagles (Jul 27, 2010)

I can understand that. And the Vet is right about high dose of ivomec needed for the other worms. Thats why I use the safeguard.
I don't know if it is true about the risks giving it oral as I have never done that but like I said, most people do and seem to have the same results that I do. Just do what you feel comfortable with. 
That safeguard is so gentle that you could give a whole tube to a beagle it wouldn't kill it according to my vet. It has been a good save affordable combo for me.
Good luck with your beagles!


----------



## TRKbeagles (Jul 27, 2010)

SouthernBeagles said:


> I can understand that. And the Vet is right about high dose of ivomec needed for the other worms. Thats why I use the safeguard.
> I don't know if it is true about the risks giving it oral as I have never done that but like I said, most people do and seem to have the same results that I do. Just do what you feel comfortable with.
> That safeguard is so gentle that you could give a whole tube to a beagle it wouldn't kill it according to my vet. It has been a good save affordable combo for me.
> Good luck with your beagles!



can you get the safe guard over the counter or only from a vet. i know you can get ivomec from numerous places.


----------



## SouthernBeagles (Jul 27, 2010)

You can buy safeguard at any feed store or farm supply. You can also buy it at most online pet supplies. Should run you about 7.00 give or take a tube for the horse wormer. They make it for dogs now too but that just came about the last few of years when they realized dog owners were using the horse wormer for the dogs and it costs more.


----------



## TRKbeagles (Jul 28, 2010)

SouthernBeagles said:


> You can buy safeguard at any feed store or farm supply. You can also buy it at most online pet supplies. Should run you about 7.00 give or take a tube for the horse wormer. They make it for dogs now too but that just came about the last few of years when they realized dog owners were using the horse wormer for the dogs and it costs more.



how much of the safeguard do you use at a time?


----------



## SouthernBeagles (Jul 28, 2010)

For a beagle under 30 lbs, I use 1/4 of a turn on the dial (comes out to a simi thick inch on your finger) 3 days in a row- 12 hours before and 12 hours after feeding. In other words, I feed at 7pm and deworm at 7am so that it sits on an empty stomach. Important to do it three days in a row to get hooks, rounds and whips.


----------



## TRKbeagles (Jul 28, 2010)

every month?


----------



## SouthernBeagles (Jul 28, 2010)

Yes I use it every month. The idea is to kill any larva or worms before they have a chance to take hold and pull the dogs health down. The larva of the worms live in the soil and some larva can live for years, others weeks or months. In other words, it is a never ending cycle. There is no way to prevent worm infestation. I even keep mine on concrete but they do go out into the wild and who knows what kind of goodies they find and eat out there or pick up on their feet. Just because you de-worm your dog doesn't mean it won't get re-infected right after you de-worm it so it is more of a prevention for me to keep my dogs healthy.


----------



## lee hanson (Jul 28, 2010)

that to much  like work lol. yall should  just  try those pills. once amonth   an it take care of ever thing.


----------



## SouthernBeagles (Jul 28, 2010)

What are the name of the pills?? Or what do they look like? I can look them up online and see what the active ingredients are and if indeed they prevent heartworm. I am not aware of an OTC PILL made for dogs that will prevent *Heartworms*, hooks, rounds and whips? But there are several out there that will just get the hooks whips and rounds. Generic Drontal plus pills are easily available but you can't get that price that low unless you buy 100 at a time.


----------



## TRKbeagles (Jul 28, 2010)

SouthernBeagles said:


> Yes I use it every month. The idea is to kill any larva or worms before they have a chance to take hold and pull the dogs health down. The larva of the worms live in the soil and some larva can live for years, others weeks or months. In other words, it is a never ending cycle. There is no way to prevent worm infestation. I even keep mine on concrete but they do go out into the wild and who knows what kind of goodies they find and eat out there or pick up on their feet. Just because you de-worm your dog doesn't mean it won't get re-infected right after you de-worm it so it is more of a prevention for me to keep my dogs healthy.



i understand the process of  worms. i know that worming meds do not prevent dogs from getting worms, the meds just kill what the dogs have picked up btween dewormin. the are several kinds of worming meds that have fenbendazol in them and the usage directions say to just use it twice a year. thats why i asked how you use it. but then again if you check the usage directions for the cattle & swine ivomec it says not for use with dogs.


----------



## lee hanson (Jul 28, 2010)

SouthernBeagles said:


> What are the name of the pills?? Or what do they look like? I can look them up online and see what the active ingredients are and if indeed they prevent heartworm. I am not aware of an OTC PILL made for dogs that will prevent *Heartworms*, hooks, rounds and whips? But there are several out there that will just get the hooks whips and rounds. Generic Drontal plus pills are easily available but you can't get that price that low unless you buy 100 at a time.



the last time he got them .he got like a1000 but you can just buy 1 or 20 ect ill  call him


----------



## SouthernBeagles (Jul 28, 2010)

Well I guess it would depend where you live as to how often you need to deworm. I also think because they are hunting dogs and they are on the go so much (drinking out of mud puddles in the field, coming into contact with coyote and other animal scat -not to mention field trials and hunting buddies dogs) that they come in contact with worms way more often than a typical house pet that the safeguard for dog ads target. What you use and how often you dose is up to you. Thats just my schedule and why.


----------



## TRKbeagles (Jul 28, 2010)

SouthernBeagles said:


> Well I guess it would depend where you live as to how often you need to deworm. I also think because they are hunting dogs and they are on the go so much (drinking out of mud puddles in the field, coming into contact with coyote and other animal scat -not to mention field trials and hunting buddies dogs) that they come in contact with worms way more often than a typical house pet that the safeguard for dog ads target. What you use and how often you dose is up to you. Thats just my schedule and why.



i agree with that. thanks for your info.


----------



## TRKbeagles (Jul 28, 2010)

lee hanson said:


> that to much  like work lol. yall should  just  try those pills. once amonth   an it take care of ever thing.



would like to know what the name of it is. the only thing that i have found and researched that takes care of all worms is interceptor and it cost more like 6$ a pill and is vet perscrip only.


----------



## SouthernBeagles (Jul 28, 2010)

adam blackwell said:


> would like to know what the name of it is. the only thing that i have found and researched that takes care of all worms is interceptor and it cost more like 6$ a pill and is vet perscrip only.



Lee and I have been going back and fourth in PM about this all day! I have asked him some questions to get with his supplier about this pill (Like a name and or active ingredients......because Something don't sound right about the info he is getting and relaying to mein PM and I aint blaming Lee.


----------



## camking (Jul 29, 2010)

does the safeguard kill heartworms


----------



## SouthernBeagles (Jul 29, 2010)

No, Ivomec prevents the heartworms.
safeguard kills the hooks, rounds and whips. 

I use them both each month. Ivomec on the 1st and Safeguard on the 15th to keep the dogs clean.


----------



## HALOJmpr (Jul 29, 2010)

Just to throw this out there too  ....   tapeworms can be treated with the horse wormer that has Praziquantel in it too.  It is mixed with Ivermectin so it does a broad spectrum treatment.  One tube treats 1320 lbs so it can really go a long way if you have a lot of dogs.


----------



## SouthernBeagles (Jul 29, 2010)

True Halojmpr but a lot of people have killed their dogs with it due to Over dosing. That stuff scares me. I know people that use it and have had good results, but I also know folks that had bad results so I just keep using the ivomec and fenbendazol. When I do get tapes, I use Droncit.


----------



## walkerhunter3327 (Sep 6, 2010)

ivomec is the best wormer for dogs i use 1cc for a big coondog and a half of a cc for smaller dogs and it works super fine!! i wouldnt use no more than that though and shoot it in there mouth is better like that


----------



## sawdog (Sep 6, 2010)

I've been using ivomec for year works great. Every vet check up no worms


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Sep 7, 2010)

Where are you getting the ivomec? Feed And Seed Stores?


----------



## HALOJmpr (Sep 7, 2010)

walkerhunter3327 said:


> ivomec is the best wormer for dogs i use 1cc for a big coondog and a half of a cc for smaller dogs and it works super fine!! i wouldnt use no more than that though and shoot it in there mouth is better like that



Even Heartgard uses broad spectrum doses for weight, ie. 44-89 lbs.  If you want to be more accurate in your dose then I believe the recommended dose is 1cc per 100lbs of body weight.  I don't have a big kennel but we have 4 dogs from 9lbs to 117lbs and I dose them based on their weight.  I like many others just put it on bread and they gulp it down.

Vet I have is of the mind that he understands the savings, knows it's the same and would rather see every dog get treated monthly than him make a little more profit.  It's one of the reasons he's our vet 

Ivomec is readily available at most feed stores.  DON'T get Ivomec Plus.  It should run $35 or so for a 50cc bottle and that's 50 100lb doses.  Over 4 years!!!!  It will expire before most people can use it


----------



## grouper throat (Sep 7, 2010)

Georgia Hard Hunter said:


> Where are you getting the ivomec? Feed And Seed Stores?


Yes. You should be able to get it at most F&S stores or online at jeffers.


----------

